# iron chef fans!



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

heres the perfect stocking stuffer for that iron chef fan on your list!http://cgi.ebay.com/Chef-Iron-Chef-6...QQcmdZViewItem

ebay blows my mind. :smoking:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: LOL ROTFLMAO


----------

